# Childrens Hospital, Bristol - Dec 2011



## Ratters (Dec 28, 2011)

The other Saturday we went to have a look at the old Childrens Hospital. Access was easy but took some finding!!!



> The history of the Bristol Royal Hospital for Sick Children goes back to 1866 although the building on St Michaels Hill was opened in 1885. The hospital was deemed too small & out of date by the late 80's so the Wallace & Gromit’s Grand Appeal helped raise over £12m towards funding a new site next to the Bristol Royal Infirmary which opened in 2001. The older building slowly transferred all its services across to the newly built Hospital and the old buildings have been sold to Bristol University.



1# - View from the main road of the listed building




2# - The site is basically a live construction site




3# - Main reception desk




4# - Rear fire escape




5# - A lot of the building looks like this




6# - A rare untouched room




7# - The well known mural




8# - There were still some nice details left




9# - plus these curtains




10# - Me




11# - At the very top




12# - View over Bristol




Thanks for looking. I think we got there just in time in all honesty.

Flick set - http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratters445/sets/72157628503218183/


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice work chap


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 29, 2011)

Amazing building,stained glass looks good?


----------



## T4toria (Jan 9, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 10, 2012)

I love that Peter Pan mural to bits! Nice one!!!


----------

